# cambiar capacitores - zonas criticas ? cambio de sonido ?



## mati1979 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hola, consulta, tengo un equipo de los 80`s . el cual funciona normal.
Fabricado en el año 81` he leido que en USA muchos recapacitan completamente èstos equipos. comenzando por las zonas de power. y luego de señal. y como resultado dicen que sube el brillo, claridad y demàs.

mi consulta es: por màs que el equipo suene bien, un capacitor que tiene unos 25 años instalado, la calidad baja ? es necesario cambiarlos ? leo que como primer cambio, recapacitan los que estàn en la zona power.

Mi pre  http://www.mirastelescopicas.com/pre.jpg tiene una fuente externa, si cambio esos capacitores de la fuente externa y los que estàn en el PRE inmediato a la entrada de Volts , el sonido original cambia ? o solo cambia si cambio capacitores en IN y OUT de señal ?


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola Mati. Donde has leido eso de la recapacitacion de equipos?.

Por otro lado, los capacitores electroliticos SI sufren un envejecimiento en su dieléctrico que modifica la impedancia del componente y por lo tanto la respuesta en frecuencia del circuito asociado. Cuanto? no es muy fácil determinar y depende de muchos factores como temperatura y humedad del ambiente donde funcionó el equipo, tiempo de funcionamiento, tipo de fuente (con transformador o swiching), estabilidad de alimentacion etc....

ünicamente con instrumental adecuado podras saber si mejora la fidelidad del equipo cambiando los capacitores. Puedes controlar con un analizador de distorsión la respuesta en frecuencia del mismo y luego con los cambios verificar si es cierto que mejoró.

Hay que tener en cuenta que los componentes de venta comercial aveces no son de la calidad de los empleados para manufactura de euipos rpincipalmente si estos son de reconocida marca. Los controles de calidad no son los mismos para un capacitor que usa QSC en sus unidades de potencia (donde se le mide hasta la resistencia interna!) que los que podemos emplear alguno de nosotros para fabricar una estapa.

Sigamos intercambiando opiniones respecto de este tema!

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## downcount (Mar 7, 2008)

Hola!, existen condensadores diseñados especialmente o de buenas prestaciones en audio,  dicen que mejoran la calidad de audio,l a verdad no se si realmente sirven de algo o son solo una estrategia comercial, como mínimo son condensadores de calidad. Algunos de ellos son los condensadores Wima (los de polipropileno metalizado MKP para señal), Elna electrolíticos como los cerafine, silmic...etc. Los Wima no son demasiado caros pero si dificiles de encontrar y los Elna tambien son dificiles de encontrar y la verdad...son caros comparado con los normales.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 8, 2008)

Hola. Aca les paso un link donde esta muy breve explicado los distintos dielectricos usados en capacitores.

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_ClasifCapaci.asp

Aca un link donde habla algo de electroliticos.

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/electroliticos.htm

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Si amigo cambie todo los electrolitico , limpie la placa, te garantiza otros 20 años de servicio. Saludos


----------

